# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Με αηδιάζουν! Εχω χάσει εντελώς την πίστη μου στους αντρες!

## Lemonpie5

Όσοι έχετε διαβάσει κι άλλα θέματα μου ξέρετε ότι έχω μπουχτισει με τον κάθε λιγουρη που με θέλει μόνο για σεξ.
Κάποιοι δεν κάνουν καν τον κόπο να προσπαθήσουν να είναι ευγενικοί (οι περισσότεροι) και κάποιοι απλώς το παίζουν καλοί μέχρι να σκάσουν το παραμύθι ότι θέλουν να βρισκόμαστε μόνο για σεξ γιατί δεν θέλουν κάτι σοβαρό.
Νομίζω πια πως το 99% των αντρών είναι έτσι και ανήκει στη μία από τις δύο παραπάνω κατηγορίες.

Στο διάστημα της καραντίνας μου έχουν στείλει είτε στο φβ είτε στο ινσταγκραμ διάφοροι τύποι που συνήθως τα πρώτα λεπτά παριστάνουν τους νορμάλ και μετά αρχίζουν τα βρωμολογα. Βέβαια υπάρχουν και οι πιο ευγενικοί που ναι μεν κάνουν ωραία κοπλιμεντα και μετά πετάνε να βρεθούμε ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΤΟΥΣ , τάχα μου γιατί με την καραντίνα δεν γίνεται αλλιώς (είναι η ευκαιρία των ξελιγωμενων τώρα) και άμα πεις όχι αρχίζουν ότι δεν θα γίνει τιποτα , έναν καφέ θα πιούμε.
Μάλιστα κάποιοι για να δικαιολογήσουν το ποσό ανυπόμονοι και λιγουρηδες είναι λένε ότι έτσι γνωρίζεις καλύτερα τον άλλον (όχι πρώτα με μια συζήτηση, ε?) και αν δεν τους στείλεις φωτό με εσώρουχα λένε ότι είναι απαραίτητο για να τους εξαψεις τη φαντασία και να θέλουν να κάνεις κάτι ( τι άλλο θα σκεφτούν ρε φίλε έλεος!).

Το να θέλει ένας άντρας σεξ είναι φυσιολογικό, το να μην μπορεί να κρατήσει κάποια προσχήματα όχι δεν είναι φυσιολογικό κατά τη γνώμη μου!! Και για να συνεχίζουν αυτή την τακτική σημαίνει ότι υπάρχουν γυναίκες επίσης απελπισμένες και ξελιγωμενες που το δέχονται!

Τα είπα όλα αυτά σε ένα κοντινό μου άτομο (περισσότερο για να δείξω ότι μου την πέφτουν) και ενώ θαυμαζει ότι μου την πέφτουν πολλοί, με παρότρυνε να βγω με 2 από αυτούς (αυτούς τους ήξερα από κοντά αλλά με θυμηθηκαν τώρα με την καραντίνα για να πηδήξουν) έστω για να κάνω χαβαλε αλλά να μην τους καθίσω αν δεν θέλω.
Και λεω εγώ " για ποιο λόγο να βγω μαζί τους αν είναι να ακούω μαλακίες?" και μετά το σκέφτηκε και είπε έχεις δίκιο
Τελευταία μου λέει "είσαι μια κούκλα και ανυπομονούν να κάνουν κάτι μαζί σου, για αυτό" . Εγώ της λέω ότι δεν είμαι εγώ το θέμα αυτοί είναι λιμασμενοι και ακόμα και σε μπάζα μπορεί τα ίδια να έκαναν. 
Κι έτσι τελευταία σταμάτησε να μου τα πρήζει και απορεί πόσο άλλαξαν οι εποχές και ότι παλιά σέβονταν περισσότερο τις κοπέλες
Αλλά αυτό που μου τη δίνει είναι που λέει " κρίμα να μην γνωρίζεις ένα σοβαρό παιδί να συνεννοείται" δηλαδή σαν να λέμε ΛΥΠΗΣΗ!

Μιλάω και με ψυχολόγο μερικές φορές μέσω σκαιπ αλλά δεν βλέπω αποτέλεσμα. Ηρεμώ προσωρινά αλλά ως εκεί.
Το άγχος που με πιάνει ανά διαστήματα δεν μπορώ να το αποβαλω.

Φοβάμαι πως έχω χάσει πλέον την ελπίδα να κανω οποιαδήποτε σχέση κι ακόμα και αν κάνω, θα είμαι πάντα επιφυλακτική ότι ο άλλος θέλει μόνο σεξ και μου παίζει τον καλό.

Μιλάω εδώ και μέρες με ένα παιδί που δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου εξωτερικά , ούτε σαν χαρακτήρας μου κάνει κάτι ιδιαίτερο, ίσα ίσα μου τη σπάει γιατί το παίζει ότι τα ξέρει όλα. Όμως έχει ένα προβάδισμα στο ότι οι συζητήσεις του δεν περιορίζονται στο σεξουαλικό. Ίσως βγω μαζί του μετά την καραντίνα. Έχω ρίξει τα στανταρντς μου στα τάρταρα λόγω του άγχους μου.

Και βλέπω κοπέλες οι οποίες δεν έχουν προσπαθήσει για τίποτα στη ζωή τους (ούτε στην εμφάνιση, ούτε στο επαγγελματικό ούτε σε τίποτα) να έχουν αγόρια με καλό χαρακτήρα, ακόμα κι αν οι ίδιες είναι κατίνες και πικροχολες.
Δεν είναι άδικο τώρα αυτό?

Είναι και ένας που μου αρέσει τώρα και φαίνεται καλό και συνεσταλμένο άτομο και από τα βλέμματα του μάλλον του αρέσω κι εγώ αλλά έχει σχέση με μια κοπέλα απαράδεκτη (πέρα από άσχημη και παχιά). Αλλά τρέχα γυρεύει...

Ίσως ισχύει αυτό που λένε ότι οι κοπέλες που δεν είναι και τόσο σόι έχουν καλές τύχες

----------


## ντολορ

Στειλε μου π.μ αν μπορεις εγω δεν μπορω !!αυτο το μην θα μπορουσα να το γραψω εγω ...μονο εναν αντρα γνωρισα στην ζωη μου που τα ειχε ολα και μετα απο αυτον ολοι οι αλλοι θελαν μονο σεξ !τιποτε αλλο ..ενα ραντεβου και μετα ελα σπιτι μου η ουτε καν ενα ραντεβου ελα απο το σπιτι μου η παμε βολτα με το αμαξι...πραγματικα εχει καταντησει αηδια ...

----------


## Lemonpie5

Σου έστειλα!

Το χειρότερο είναι ότι πάνε να υποτιμήσουν τη νοημοσύνη σου. Λένε έλα σπίτι μου, θα αραξουμε και θα πιούμε έναν καφέ/ένα ποτό, δεν θα γίνει τίποτα αν δεν το θες.

----------


## ντολορ

Ναι το ξερω ..μονο για καφε θελουν να παμε .. δεν μπορουμε να παμε εξω σαν ανθρωποι πρεπει στο σπιτι ..και μετα αν πας θα στην πεσουν και αν φυγεις θα πουνε τι δεχτηκες να ερθεις σπιτι μου ?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ακριβώς. Πάνε να σου δημιουργήσουν και ενοχές ότι εσύ το προκάλεσες.

Αλλά προφανώς για να μην έχουν σταματήσει αυτή τη συμπεριφορά υπάρχουν τυπισσες απελπισμένες που τα δεχονται αυτά

----------


## Nightshark

εμένα ακριβός το αντίθετο με αηδιάζουν η γυναίκες δεν ξέρω γιατί

----------


## gianis16

κοριτσια συστηχως υπαρχουν και αυτοι που στελνουν σε 100 γκομενες και λενε καποια θα κατσει, στειλτους στο διαολο.

----------


## LiloCook

Γεία σου LemonPie , 

Η εμπείρια μου ως τώρα έχει δείξει πως οι ανθρωποι που θελουν να κάνουν σεξ μόνο - αντρες και γυναίκες- δεν τους ενδιαφέρει ούτε η εμφάνιση ούτε η προσωπικότητα, θέλουν να απολαύσουν την στιγμή του σεξ σε όλο της το μεγαλείο, να νιώσουν οργασμό, να ικανοποιηθούν ή να ικανοποιήσουν, ως γνωστό κατά την διαδικασία του σεξ πολλές από τις ορμόνες που εκκρίνονται ανεβάζουν την διαθεση , ρίχνουν την πίεση του αίματος γενικά μας χαλαρώνει και παράλληλα μας ανεβάζει τη αυτοπεποίθηση . Προφανώς υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που ικανοποιούνται όταν δουν το παρτενέρ τους στα ύψη άλλοι θέλουν όλα να γίνονται για αυτούς -σεβαστό-. 

Στα date apps που ψαχνεις κατα 90% θα βρείς αυτό γιατί για αυτό υπάρχουν, δεν ψάχνει κανείς τον έρωτα της ζωής του εκεί και παρα πολλοί μα πάαααρα πολλοί επαγγελματίες εργάτες του σεξ βρίσκουν πελάτες από εκεί, οπότε είναι λογικό να στην πέφτουν έτσι χύμα και φωτογραφία να μην είχες πάλι αυτό θα γινόταν. 

Ως γυναίκα θα σου πρότεινα να ασχοληθείς περισσότερο με το μέσα σου γιατί εαν αυτό που ψάχνεις είναι μια αγάπη και έναν έρωτα θα πρέπει να μπορείς να προσφέρεις στον άνθρωπο σου και όχι μόνο να ζητάς. 

Οι κοπέλες που περιγράφεις ως άσχημες και παχυες έχουν έναν υπέροχο εσωτερικό κόσμο που οι συντροφοί τους βλέπουν και εσύ όχι, ήμουνα σε σχέση με ένα αθλητή και εγώ ήμουν και μικρότερη του και καθόλου το γυμναστηρίου και η χαρά μου ήταν μεγαλύτερη από το να με πεί όμορφη όταν μου είπε " *με κάνεις καλύτερο άνθρωπο*", ή " *είμαι περήφανος για σένα*"

Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα να βρείς αυτό που ψάχνεις και όταν το βρεις πρόσφερε του τον καλύτερο εαυτό σου, όχι τον ανασφαλή ούτε το μίζερο για να σου δώσει και εκείνος τον δικό του. 

υγ: αχ να είχαμε μια lemonpie τώρα.

----------


## LiloCook

> εμένα ακριβός το αντίθετο με αηδιάζουν η γυναίκες δεν ξέρω γιατί


Όλες ή συγκεκριμένες συμπεριφόρες;

----------


## Miliva21

Δεν σε θεωρώ παράλογη παρατηρώ και εγώ ότι συμβαίνει αυτό τριγύρω εντονα....

Αλλά αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι σε παρόμοια θέματα που εκφράζονται τέτοιες απόψεις.... πολλές γυναίκες του φόρουμ δεν θέτουν άποψη...... που αντίθετα για άλλα θέματα θα ανέπτυσσαν με παθος την επιχειρηματολογία τους......εδώ δεν ανταποκρίνονται τόσο γρήγορα 

Και αν ανταποκριθούν θα σου πουν οτι έτσι πρέπει να γίνεται και ότι εσύ είσαι παράξενη που το βλεπεις έτσι.....

Άρα αν το σκεφτείς λίγο αυτό ......στα ερωτήματα που θέτεις για τις γυναίκες.....

παίζει το γεγονός ότι οι περισσότερες πλέον έχουν ίσως ακόμα και πιο σεξουαλικά επιθετική στάση από τους άντρες που περιγράφεις 

Δεν θα σταθώ στο αν είναι θετικό ή αρνητικό αυτό....ή ουδέτερο.....αλλα απλά το λέω για να σε βοηθησω σε αυτά που σκέφτεσαι......

Εδώ αν εκφράζεις τέτοιες απόψεις για τις σχέσεις θα σε πάρουν με τις πέτρες ως πουριτανη και η τελευταία του χωριού .....Αυτό δλδ που θα συνέβαινε και σε μια κοριτσοπαρεα αν τους έλεγες τον προβληματισμό σου ....

Κάποτε η κοινωνία επεκρινε τις απελευθερωμένες τώρα επικρίνει τις παρθένες

Το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των γυναικών δεν έχει αναστολές και ίσως καλύτερα γιατι μένουν πιο εύκολα ικανοποιημένες 
Καθώς το σεξ είναι το πιο εύκολο πράγμα να σου προσφέρει ο άλλος ....

Σε μια κοινωνία που τρέμει την εγγύτητα και είναι συναισθηματικα αναπηρη

----------


## Miliva21

Εστίασε στο να γνωρίσεις από παρέες άντρες και από χόμπυ οχι από ινσταγκραμ και τιντερ και φειςμπουκ .......έχεις μεγάλες πιθανότητες να τυχαίνεις σε αυτή τη προσέγγιση.....στο έχω πει

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Γεία σου LemonPie , 
> 
> Η εμπείρια μου ως τώρα έχει δείξει πως οι ανθρωποι που θελουν να κάνουν σεξ μόνο - αντρες και γυναίκες- δεν τους ενδιαφέρει ούτε η εμφάνιση ούτε η προσωπικότητα, θέλουν να απολαύσουν την στιγμή του σεξ σε όλο της το μεγαλείο, να νιώσουν οργασμό, να ικανοποιηθούν ή να ικανοποιήσουν, ως γνωστό κατά την διαδικασία του σεξ πολλές από τις ορμόνες που εκκρίνονται ανεβάζουν την διαθεση , ρίχνουν την πίεση του αίματος γενικά μας χαλαρώνει και παράλληλα μας ανεβάζει τη αυτοπεποίθηση . Προφανώς υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που ικανοποιούνται όταν δουν το παρτενέρ τους στα ύψη άλλοι θέλουν όλα να γίνονται για αυτούς -σεβαστό-. 
> 
> Στα date apps που ψαχνεις κατα 90% θα βρείς αυτό γιατί για αυτό υπάρχουν, δεν ψάχνει κανείς τον έρωτα της ζωής του εκεί και παρα πολλοί μα πάαααρα πολλοί επαγγελματίες εργάτες του σεξ βρίσκουν πελάτες από εκεί, οπότε είναι λογικό να στην πέφτουν έτσι χύμα και φωτογραφία να μην είχες πάλι αυτό θα γινόταν. 
> 
> Ως γυναίκα θα σου πρότεινα να ασχοληθείς περισσότερο με το μέσα σου γιατί εαν αυτό που ψάχνεις είναι μια αγάπη και έναν έρωτα θα πρέπει να μπορείς να προσφέρεις στον άνθρωπο σου και όχι μόνο να ζητάς. 
> 
> Οι κοπέλες που περιγράφεις ως άσχημες και παχυες έχουν έναν υπέροχο εσωτερικό κόσμο που οι συντροφοί τους βλέπουν και εσύ όχι, ήμουνα σε σχέση με ένα αθλητή και εγώ ήμουν και μικρότερη του και καθόλου το γυμναστηρίου και η χαρά μου ήταν μεγαλύτερη από το να με πεί όμορφη όταν μου είπε " *με κάνεις καλύτερο άνθρωπο*", ή " *είμαι περήφανος για σένα*"
> ...


Δηλαδή αν ήμουν άσχημη πάλι το ίδιο θα γινόταν? Δεν έχω καταφέρει απολύτως τίποτα, έστω με την εμφάνιση? Τα κοπλιμεντα που μου είπαν ήταν ψεύτικα για να πηδήξουν? 

Οι κοπέλες που λέω, επειδή τις γνωρίζω , μόνο υπέροχο εσωτερικό κόσμο δεν έχουν. Είναι ζηλιαρες, κουτσομπολες και γενικά έχουν νοοτροπία επαρχίας. (Χωρίς να θέλω να προσβαλω κάποιον που είναι από επαρχία. Θέλω να πω ότι έχουν τα κόμπλεξ της κλειστής κοινωνίας, γιατί δεν βγήκαν ποτέ παραέξω)
Επίσης είναι με τους ίδιους από το σχολείο.

Όταν λες να ασχοληθώ με το μέσα μου, πως να το κάνω αυτό?

----------


## Lena20

Πόσο ταυτίστηκα

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Δεν σε θεωρώ παράλογη παρατηρώ και εγώ ότι συμβαίνει αυτό τριγύρω εντονα....
> 
> Αλλά αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι σε παρόμοια θέματα που εκφράζονται τέτοιες απόψεις.... πολλές γυναίκες του φόρουμ δεν θέτουν άποψη...... που αντίθετα για άλλα θέματα θα ανέπτυσσαν με παθος την επιχειρηματολογία τους......εδώ δεν ανταποκρίνονται τόσο γρήγορα 
> 
> Και αν ανταποκριθούν θα σου πουν οτι έτσι πρέπει να γίνεται και ότι εσύ είσαι παράξενη που το βλεπεις έτσι.....
> 
> Άρα αν το σκεφτείς λίγο αυτό ......στα ερωτήματα που θέτεις για τις γυναίκες.....
> 
> παίζει το γεγονός ότι οι περισσότερες πλέον έχουν ίσως ακόμα και πιο σεξουαλικά επιθετική στάση από τους άντρες που περιγράφεις 
> ...


Το έχω θέσει και αλλού αυτό το θέμα και μου απάντησαν κυρίως άντρες ότι εγώ φταίω σίγουρα και ότι για να μου φέρονται έτσι εγώ δεν είμαι σοβαρή και ο,τι δίνω αυτό παίρνω. Γυναίκες εννοείται δεν απαντάνε. Τι να πουν? Ότι έχουν καταντήσει λυσσαρες που κηνυγουν τους άντρες ? Οι περισσότερες διαλέγουν αυτή την επιθετική στάση επειδή είτε είναι λυσσασμένες για σεξ είτε γνωρίζουν ότι δεν έχουν τα προσόντα ώστε να τις προσέξει ένας άντρας και πατάνε στην ανάγκη του για σεξ.

Όσο για τις γνωριμίες από κοντά...
Δεν έχω τον απαραίτητο κύκλο.
Αλλά και σε αυτούς που αναφέρω τώρα ο ένας ήταν τύπος που γνώριζα από ένα γυμναστηριο που πήγαινα παλιά. Ενώ από κοντά φαινόταν μια χαρά παιδί μου έστειλε ένα χρόνο μετά να έρθω σπίτι του , ζητούσε φωτό μου με εσώρουχα και γενικά δεν διέφερε απολύτως σε τίποτα από τους υπόλοιπους. Επίσης γνωρίζω άτομα που έκαναν σχέσεις μέσω εφαρμογών και το παράδοξο ήταν ότι αυτοί είχαν παρέες και γνωριμίες από κοντά .

Θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω παρέα κάποια στιγμή αν το ευνοήσουν οι συνθήκες, αλλά μέχρι να φτάσουν στο σημείο να μου γνωρίσουν καποιον φαντάζομαι θα πρέπει να περιμένω αρκετά.

Οπότε συνεχίζω και μέσω εφαρμογών. Δεν τα παρατάω δηλαδή, όσο κι αν έχω κουραστεί και απογοητευτεί.

Αυτό που σκέφτηκα ήταν να στείλω ένα μήνυμα σε όσους φασωθηκα πρόσφατα και αν τους ρωτήσω γιατί δεν έδωσαν συνέχεια. Χωρίς να πρηξω, απλά θα τους πω ότι θέλω να μάθω αν υπήρξε κάτι που δεν τους άρεσε πάνω μου για να ξέρω τι να αλλάξω στις επόμενες γνωριμιες

----------


## oboro

> Το έχω θέσει και αλλού αυτό το θέμα και μου απάντησαν κυρίως άντρες ότι εγώ φταίω σίγουρα και ότι για να μου φέρονται έτσι εγώ δεν είμαι σοβαρή και ο,τι δίνω αυτό παίρνω. Γυναίκες εννοείται δεν απαντάνε. Τι να πουν? Ότι έχουν καταντήσει λυσσαρες που κηνυγουν τους άντρες ? Οι περισσότερες διαλέγουν αυτή την επιθετική στάση επειδή είτε είναι λυσσασμένες για σεξ είτε γνωρίζουν ότι δεν έχουν τα προσόντα ώστε να τις προσέξει ένας άντρας και πατάνε στην ανάγκη του για σεξ.


Η αληθεια ειναι οτι αναρωτιωμουν τι απεγιναν ολα αυτα που σου γραφαμε με τον γιωργο1520 σε εκεινο το πολυσελιδο θρεντ... Πως τα ειχες επεξεργαστει στο μεταξυ κλπ.

----------


## george1520

> Τον αγαπαω οσον αφορα το σωμα και σε καποιες ικανοτητες που εχω αποκτησει
> Ως προς τα ερωτικα με θεωρω αποτυχημενη και με επιβεβαιωσε και η Remedy


Όχι δεν αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου ούτε για την εμφάνιση σου. Θεωρείς ότι το μοναδικό σου όπλο είναι η εμφάνιση σου και επειδή δεν έχεις κερδίσει κάποιον αμέσως σου φταίνε οι άλλες..

----------


## Remedy

> Εννοειται τα βαζω και με τον εαυτο μου
> Με κατηγορω που δεν ειχα περισσοτερη αυτοπεποιθηση μικροτερη και που δεν φροντιζα απο τοτε την εμφανιση μου. Αν ημουν ετσι θα ειχα, αν οχι σχεσεις, τουλαχιστον περισσοτερες εμπειριες εως τα 22 που δεν ειχα καθολου.
> Επισης οπως εγραψα παραπανω, με εχω κατηγορησει ακομα και που δειλιασα και δεν εκανα κατι παραπανω με αυτους που βγηκα.
> 
> Οταν λες ελλειψεις τι ακριβως εννοεις?* Προκειμενου να βελτιωθω στις σχεσεις, δεν πρεπει πρωτα να αποκτησω μια?* Μαλλον θα επρεπε να ειχα αποκτησει ηδη σε αυτη την ηλικια ωστε να ξερω παραπανω τωρα και γι αυτο κοπαναω το κεφαλι μου στον τοιχο.
> 
> Και ναι, με εκνευριζει που εχουν σχεση αυτες που ειναι σαν 40αρες (αν και υπαρχουν 40αρες πολυ πιο προσεγμενες) και δεν προσπαθουν για τον εαυτο τους. Ειναι ωραιο προς τον συντροφο τους να μην νοιαζονται για το πως φαινονται στα ματια του? Δεν ειναι σαν να του λενε "σε εχω δεδομενο και τωρα που εδεσα τον γαιδαρο μου χεστηκα αν γεμισω παχακια και κυτταριτιδα"? *Ειναι τοσο παραλογο αυτο που λεω?* Εγω αν ειχα σχεση ποτε δεν θα σταματουσα να προσπαθω


ναι ειναι παραλογο.
αν το ελεγες για τον δικο σου εαυτο και για την δικη σου (υποθετικη) σχεση μόνο, θα ηταν πολυ λογικο.
το παραλογο ειναι που το λες για τις αλλες, γιατι ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ. και ο,τι κι αν νομιζεις εσυ για να νοιωσεις καλυτερα, μια γυναικα μπορει να νοιωθει πολυ ευτυχισμενη διπλα σε εναν ανδρα και να εχει πολυ περισσοτερα κιλα και αγυμνασια απο εσενα. και το ιδιο να νοιωθει κι ο ανδρας της. 
επομενως, λεγε οσο θελεις το ποσο θελεις να προσπαθεις για το σωμα σου και κανε το και πραξη, κανενα προβλημα.
το προβλημα ειναι που εκνευριζεσαι με το τι κανουν οι αλλες που τρωνε πιτσες κι εχουν και ανδρα.

"οι σχεσεις" δεν ειναι κατ επιλογην μαθημα που θα δωσουμε πανελληνιες, ωστε να βελτιωθεις σε αυτες. και φυσικα αν εχεις να βελτιωσεις κατι ειναι στον εαυτο σου και στην συμπεριφορα σου ασχετως σχεσεων και ΟΧΙ οταν αποκτησεις σχεση.
και τα ειπαμε αυτα αναλυτικα τα θεματα που πρεπει να αλλαξεις και πρωτο και καλυτερο η ζηλεια και η ανταγωνιστικοτητα σου προς τις αλλες γυναικες.
για να μην τα ξαναλεμε, διαβασε απο τηνα ρχη ολα τα θεματα σου που εκανες εδω.

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Μήπως να σε βάλει σε σκέψεις ότι αυτές έχουν σχέση (ενώ ΔΕΝ φροντίζουν τον εαυτό τους όσο εσύ), ενώ εσύ που ασχολησε τόσο πολύ με την εμφάνιση σου δεν είχες ποτέ; Μήπως επιτέλους είναι καιρός να καταλάβεις πως πρόβλημα σου δεν είναι η εμφάνιση σου αλλά η συμπεριφορά σου; Όλες όσες έχουν σχέση δεν σου στερούν εσένα κάποιον σύντροφο, εσύ στερείς στον εαυτό σου με τον τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι και λειτουργεις. Και όχι, ακομη δεν ασχολησε με τον εαυτό σου αλλά προσπαθείς να πάρεις αξία μειώνοντας τις άλλες γυναίκες.


Οι γνωστες που αναφερω τον συντροφο τον ειχαν απο το σχολειο. Τους ιδιους δηλαδη χρονια τωρα, οι περισσοτερες δεν εχουν κανει τιποτα με κανεναν αλλο.
Αν ηταν ελευθερες και εψαχναν συντροφο ΤΩΡΑ , πολυ θα ηθελα να δω την διαφορα.
Κακα τα ψεματα, την ασφαλεια μιας μακροχρονιας σχεσης δεν την αλλαζεις ευκολα,ειδικα οταν εισαι ατομο που δεν αντεχει τη μοναξια.
Αφου ο ερωτας περναει μετα απο ενα διαστημα.
Οποτε δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει κριτηριο επιτυχιας. Αν ηταν ελευθερες και εψαχναν τωρα για συντροφο, ισως να ηταν αρκετα διαφορετικα τα πραγματα.
Επισης εχουν σταθερο κυκλο γνωριμιων απο τις εποχες του σχολειου, ενω εγω αλλαζω συνεχως περιβαλλοντα. Παιζει κι αυτο ρολο.

----------


## Lemonpie5

> ναι ειναι παραλογο.
> αν το ελεγες για τον δικο σου εαυτο και για την δικη σου (υποθετικη) σχεση μόνο, θα ηταν πολυ λογικο.
> το παραλογο ειναι που το λες για τις αλλες, γιατι ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ. και ο,τι κι αν νομιζεις εσυ για να νοιωσεις καλυτερα, μια γυναικα μπορει να νοιωθει πολυ ευτυχισμενη διπλα σε εναν ανδρα και να εχει πολυ περισσοτερα κιλα και αγυμνασια απο εσενα. και το ιδιο να νοιωθει κι ο ανδρας της. 
> επομενως, λεγε οσο θελεις το ποσο θελεις να προσπαθεις για το σωμα σου και κανε το και πραξη, κανενα προβλημα.
> το προβλημα ειναι που εκνευριζεσαι με το τι κανουν οι αλλες που τρωνε πιτσες κι εχουν και ανδρα.
> 
> "οι σχεσεις" δεν ειναι κατ επιλογην μαθημα που θα δωσουμε πανελληνιες, ωστε να βελτιωθεις σε αυτες. και φυσικα αν εχεις να βελτιωσεις κατι ειναι στονε αυτο σου καισ την συμπεριφορα σου ασχετως σχεσεων και ΟΧΙ οταν αποκτησεις σχεση.
> και τα ειπαμε αυτα αναλυτικα τα θεματα που πρεπει να αλλαξεις. για να μην τα ξαναλεμε, διαβασε απο τηνα ρχη ολα τα θεματα σου που εκανες εδω.


Δηλαδη καταληγουμε στο οτι το προβλημα ειναι στην συμπεριφορα μου και οχι στην μικρη μου εμπειρια (που οσον αφορα τα πιο "σοβαρα" ειναι και μηδενικη)?

----------


## george1520

> Οι γνωστες που αναφερω τον συντροφο τον ειχαν απο το σχολειο. Τους ιδιους δηλαδη χρονια τωρα, οι περισσοτερες δεν εχουν κανει τιποτα με κανεναν αλλο.
> Αν ηταν ελευθερες και εψαχναν συντροφο ΤΩΡΑ , πολυ θα ηθελα να δω την διαφορα.
> Κακα τα ψεματα, την ασφαλεια μιας μακροχρονιας σχεσης δεν την αλλαζεις ευκολα,ειδικα οταν εισαι ατομο που δεν αντεχει τη μοναξια.
> Αφου ο ερωτας περναει μετα απο ενα διαστημα.
> Οποτε δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει κριτηριο επιτυχιας. Αν ηταν ελευθερες και εψαχναν τωρα για συντροφο, ισως να ηταν αρκετα διαφορετικα τα πραγματα.
> Επισης εχουν σταθερο κυκλο γνωριμιων απο τις εποχες του σχολειου, ενω εγω αλλαζω συνεχως περιβαλλοντα. Παιζει κι αυτο ρολο.


Και τι μας νοιάζει εμάς τι κάνουν οι άλλες; Αν αυτές δεν είχα σχέση τώρα εσύ θα είχες; Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα; Δεν υπάρχουν άντρες; Έχουν όλοι σχέση γιαυτό δεν έχεις;

----------


## Lemonpie5

> ναι ειναι παραλογο.
> αν το ελεγες για τον δικο σου εαυτο και για την δικη σου (υποθετικη) σχεση μόνο, θα ηταν πολυ λογικο.
> το παραλογο ειναι που το λες για τις αλλες, γιατι ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ. και ο,τι κι αν νομιζεις εσυ για να νοιωσεις καλυτερα, μια γυναικα μπορει να νοιωθει πολυ ευτυχισμενη διπλα σε εναν ανδρα και να εχει πολυ περισσοτερα κιλα και αγυμνασια απο εσενα. και το ιδιο να νοιωθει κι ο ανδρας της. 
> επομενως, λεγε οσο θελεις το ποσο θελεις να προσπαθεις για το σωμα σου και κανε το και πραξη, κανενα προβλημα.
> το προβλημα ειναι που εκνευριζεσαι με το τι κανουν οι αλλες που τρωνε πιτσες κι εχουν και ανδρα.
> 
> "οι σχεσεις" δεν ειναι κατ επιλογην μαθημα που θα δωσουμε πανελληνιες, ωστε να βελτιωθεις σε αυτες. και φυσικα αν εχεις να βελτιωσεις κατι ειναι στον εαυτο σου και στην συμπεριφορα σου ασχετως σχεσεων και ΟΧΙ οταν αποκτησεις σχεση.
> και τα ειπαμε αυτα αναλυτικα τα θεματα που πρεπει να αλλαξεις και πρωτο και καλυτερο η ζηλεια και η ανταγωνιστικοτητα σου προς τις αλλες γυναικες.
> για να μην τα ξαναλεμε, διαβασε απο τηνα ρχη ολα τα θεματα σου που εκανες εδω.


Οσο για το "υποθετικη" που λες, για να αυτοσαρκαστώ και λιγο,εννοειται μονο για υποθετικη σχεση μπορω να γραψω. Η μερα που θα γραψω οτι απεκτησα κανονικη βλεπω να αργει πολυ, αν οχι και να μην ερθει ποτε

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Και τι μας νοιάζει εμάς τι κάνουν οι άλλες; Αν αυτές δεν είχα σχέση τώρα εσύ θα είχες; Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα; Δεν υπάρχουν άντρες; Έχουν όλοι σχέση γιαυτό δεν έχεις;


Κοιτα, για μια συγκεκριμενα, αν δεν ειχε τη σχεση που ειχε, θα ειχα χωθει εγω σε αυτον.

Αυτοι που μου αρεσαν εμενα παντα ειχαν ηδη σχεση. Και δεν μου αρεσει καποιος ευκολα.
Οταν γνωριζω καποιον μετα απο λιγες μερες μου περναει

----------


## Remedy

> Οι γνωστες που αναφερω τον συντροφο τον ειχαν απο το σχολειο. Τους ιδιους δηλαδη χρονια τωρα, οι περισσοτερες δεν εχουν κανει τιποτα με κανεναν αλλο.
> Αν ηταν ελευθερες και εψαχναν συντροφο ΤΩΡΑ , πολυ θα ηθελα να δω την διαφορα.
> Κακα τα ψεματα, την ασφαλεια μιας μακροχρονιας σχεσης δεν την αλλαζεις ευκολα,ειδικα οταν εισαι ατομο που δεν αντεχει τη μοναξια.
> *Αφου ο ερωτας περναει μετα απο ενα διαστημα.*
> Οποτε δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει κριτηριο επιτυχιας. Αν ηταν ελευθερες και εψαχναν τωρα για συντροφο, ισως να ηταν αρκετα διαφορετικα τα πραγματα.
> Επισης εχουν σταθερο κυκλο γνωριμιων απο τις εποχες του σχολειου, ενω εγω αλλαζω συνεχως περιβαλλοντα. Παιζει κι αυτο ρολο.


σου χω νεα.
δεν περναει παντα ο ερωτας μετα απο ενα διαστημα.
παειιιι κι αυτος ο μυθοοοος.

εαν δεν νομιζεις οτι υπαρχει κριτηριο επιτυχιας (και ευτυχιας), τοτε κατσε και βρες τα δικα σου κι ασε τους αλλους να κανουν οτι θελουν με τις ζωες τους και τις σχεσεις τους.
δεν χρειαζεται ουτε εσυ να εγκρινεις την σχεση τους, ουτε εκεινοι την δικη σου.
αιντε πια με τον σουσουδισμο της ελληνικης επαρχιας οπου μεγαλωσε ς και ζεις. ειαια και μορφωμενη γυναικα, τρομαρα σου. ασχοληθητε και με τπτ αλλο απο το να ζειτε στα σπιτια των αλλων.

υ.γ. τα πολλα περιβαλλοντα, ειναι περισσοτερες ευκαιριες , οχι λιγοτερες. στο ιδιο περιβαλλον , μετα απο 1-2 σχεσεις κι ενω περνανε τα χρονια και κατασταλαζουν τα πραγματα, δεν εχεις αλλες γνωριμιες να κανεις. αν αλλαζες περιβαλλοντα ειχες πιο πολλες ευκαιριες για νεες γνωριμιες.

----------


## mindcrime

> Ειναι αποτυχια να μην εχεις σχεση και να νιωθεις μονος?


Αναλόγως την περίπτωση, αν εσύ για παράδειγμα που είσαι 25 δουλεύεις σε μία πολυεθνική και έχεις θέσει ως στόχο μέχρι τα 35 σου να είσαι Διευθύντρια σε κάποιο τμήμα να αμοίβεσαι με 4 χιλιάδες το μήνα να σου δίνουν αυτοκίνητο πολυτελείας με έξοδα της εταιρίας, Η/Υ τάμπλετ, λαπτοπ, σύνδεση κινητού, αλλά για να τα αποκτήσεις απαιτείται προσήλωση και άπειρες ώρες εργασίας δεν είναι αποτυχία να νιώθεις μόνη, είναι επιλογή. Μπορείς να χαρακτηρίσεις μία γυναίκα τέτοια αποτυχημένη; Όχι βέβαια! 

Μπορείς να χαρακτηρίσεις μία αεροσυνοδό που δεν κάνει σχέσεις και είναι μόνη της αποτυχημένη όταν της αρέσει να ταξιδεύει σε όλο το κόσμο, αλλά δεν εμπιστεύεται τους άνδρες και δεν κάνει σχέσεις; Δεν μπορείς να την πεις αποτυχημένη. Όλα είναι θέμα επιλογών του εκάστοτε προσώπου, οι επιλογές μας καθορίζουν τις ζωές μας και καλώς ή κακώς κάθε επιλογή έχει συνέπειες που δεν μας αρέσουν αλλά λόγω επίτευξης στόχου τις υπομένουμε!

----------


## Lemonpie5

> σου χω νεα.
> δεν περναει παντα ο ερωτας μετα απο ενα διαστημα.
> παειιιι κι αυτος ο μυθοοοος.
> 
> εαν δεν νομιζεις οτι υπαρχει κριτηριο επιτυχιας (και ευτυχιας), τοτε κατσε και βρες τα δικα σου κι ασε τους αλλους να κανουν οτι θελουν με τις ζωες τους και τις σχεσεις τους.
> δεν χρειαζεται ουτε εσυ να εγκρινεις την σχεση τους, ουτε εκινη την δικη σου.
> αιντε πια με τον σουσουδιμσο της ελληνικης επαρχιας οπου μεγαλωσε ς και ζεις. εισια και μορωμενη γυναικα, τρομαρα σου. ασχοληθητε και με τπτ αλλο απο το να ζειτε στα σπιτια των αλλων.


Πιστεψε με ,εγω οτι λεω τα λεω εδω και δεν προσβαλω κανεναν μπροστα στα μουτρα του.
Εμενα με κατεκριναν μπροστα στη μουρη μου, οποτε γιατι να μην πω κι εγω τι πιστευω?
Εχεις δικιο οτι στις κωλοεπαρχιες ασχολειται ο ενας με τον αλλον και αν δεν συνεβαινε αυτο, ισως τωρα να ημουν ευτυχισμενη, ακομα κι αν εκανα σχεση πρωτη φορα στα σαραντα μου

----------


## Remedy

> Κοιτα, για μια συγκεκριμενα, αν δεν ειχε τη σχεση που ειχε, θα ειχα χωθει εγω σε αυτον.
> 
> Αυτοι που μου αρεσαν εμενα παντα ειχαν ηδη σχεση. Και δεν μου αρεσει καποιος ευκολα.
> Οταν γνωριζω καποιον μετα απο λιγες μερες μου περναει


μα γι αυτο σου αρεσαν. απο ανταγωνιστικοτητα (σου) προς τις κοπελες τους. αυτο ειναι το κινητρο σου, το να σε θεωρησουν καλυτερη. δεν ειναι ποτε ο ερωτας, μιας και δεν τον εχεις νοιωσει. βγαινεις με τον καθε ασχετο χωρις να σου αρεσει, μονο για να πουν (οι αλλες και παλι), οτι απεκτησες εμπειρια.
θα κανεις σχεση μονο οταν σου αρεσει καποιος και του αρεσεις κι εσυ, οχι βγαινοντας με το ζορι για να μην σε λενε γεροντοκορη.

----------


## Lemonpie5

> μα γι αυτο σου αρεσαν. απο ανταγωνιστικοτητα (σου) προς τις κοπελες τους.


Ενας μου αρεσε πριν μαθω οτι εχει κοπελα.

----------


## Remedy

> Ενας μου αρεσε πριν μαθω οτι εχει κοπελα.


ειπες ηδη, οτι μετα απο λιγο, σου ξεφουσκωνει το ενδιαφερον.
αν δεν ειχε κοπελα, θα σου ειχε ξεφουσκωσει.

----------


## Remedy

> Πιστεψε με ,εγω οτι λεω τα λεω εδω και δεν προσβαλω κανεναν μπροστα στα μουτρα του.
> Εμενα με κατεκριναν μπροστα στη μουρη μου, οποτε γιατι να μην πω κι εγω τι πιστευω?
> Εχεις δικιο οτι στις κωλοεπαρχιες ασχολειται ο ενας με τον αλλον και αν δεν συνεβαινε αυτο, ισως τωρα να ημουν ευτυχισμενη, ακομα κι αν εκανα σχεση πρωτη φορα στα σαραντα μου


το κακο δεν ειναι το οτι το λες, εδω.
ειμαστε αγνωστοι και αγνωστοι με τις φιλες σου.
το κακο ειναι οτι τα σκεφτεσαι ετσι τα πραγματα και εγκλωβιζεις την σκεψη σου και την συμπεριφορα σου σε τετοιες μικροπρεπειες!!! αυτο ειναι το κακο!!!

----------


## Lemonpie5

> το κακο δεν ειναι το οτι το λες, εδω.
> ειμαστε αγνωστοι και αγνωστοι με τις φιλες σου.
> το κακο ειναι οτι τα σκεφτεσαι ετσι τα πραγματα και εγκλωβιζεις την σκεψη σου και την συμπεριφορα σου σε τετοιες μικροπρεπειες!!! αυτο ειναι το κακο!!!


Έχεις δίκιο, το παραδέχομαι.
Αλλά όταν έχεις μεγαλώσει έτσι θέλει προσπάθεια για να ξεκολλήσεις
Από μικρή έχω συνηθίσει να με κριτικάρουν και να με κουτσομπολευουν ενώ εγώ δεν κάνω τίποτα από αυτά μπροστά τους.

----------


## george1520

> Δεν ξερω αν αγαπαω τον εαυτο μου
> Θελω να ειμαι η καλυτερη που μπορω, αλλα καποιες φορες νιωθω αχρηστη και αισθανομαι μειονεκτικα
> 
> Ειδα πριν λιγες μερες οτι αυτος που μιλαμε ειχε κανει αντ μια ασχημη, αλλα ξεπεταγμενη που δεν μενει καν στην πολη του, αλλα πολυ μακρια
> και αυτη ειχε φωτο με μαγιο, σορτσακια , κοιλια εξω (βεβαια ειχε κυτταριτιδα, αλλα δεν βαριεσαι, αφου ο αλλος βλεπει ο λιγουρης βλεπει δερμα, πετυχαινει τον σκοπο της)
> Και παρολο που η κοπελα ειναι ετσι οπως ειναι εγω ενιωσα μειονεκτικα
> γιατι σκεφτομαι οτι εκεινη θα του προσφερει πιο ευκολα σεξτινγκ ενω εγω δισταζω
> και γενικα οτι αυτες που εχουν ολοκληρωσει και εχουν κανει και σχεσεις εχουν μεγαλυτερη ανεση απο εμενα και υστερω


Γιατί δεν έχεις ολοκληρώσει με κάποιον από τα άτομα που έχεις βγει μέχρι τώρα;

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Γιατί δεν έχεις ολοκληρώσει με κάποιον από τα άτομα που έχεις βγει μέχρι τώρα;


γιατι δεν ενιωθα ανετα απο το πρωτο ραντεβου
και κανεις δεν εχει την υπομονη να γνωριστει λιγο καλυτερα πριν με ριξει στο κρεβατι

και πολλες φορες εχω ενοχες που δεν το εκανα

----------


## george1520

> γιατι δεν ενιωθα ανετα απο το πρωτο ραντεβου
> και κανεις δεν εχει την υπομονη να γνωριστει λιγο καλυτερα πριν με ριξει στο κρεβατι
> 
> και πολλες φορες εχω ενοχες που δεν το εκανα


Αυτό που ήθελες ήταν να κάνει ο άλλος υπομονή και να σε γνωρίσει καλύτερα.. Αυτό!!!!! Όλα τα άλλα δεν έχουν σημασία. Δεν θα κάνεις κάτι απλά και μόνο για να αρέσεις ή για να είσαι επιλογή κάποιου. Οπότε σταματά να νιώθεις άσχημα όσο αφορά αυτό το κομμάτι. Στο μόνο που θεωρώ ότι έχεις λάθος είναι ότι δίνεις αλλά μηνύματα. Ενώ θες ο άλλος να σε γνωρίσει και μετά να προχωρήσετε, στο πρώτο ραντεβού κάνετε διάφορα και απλά δεν ολοκληρώνετε. Άρα μάλλον δεν φταίνε οι άλλοι που ζητάνε σεξ μετά αλλά εσύ που δίνεις λάθος μηνύματα..

----------


## Lemonpie5

Βασικα αυτο που μου αρεσει πολυ ειναι τα φιλια και οι αγκαλιες
αυτα τα θελω πολυ, κι ας μην μου αρεσει τοσο το αλλο ατομο, κι ας μην θελω να ολοκληρωσω

στους δυο τελευταιους ειχα πει την αληθεια και μου ειπαν "ναι, οποτε θελεις" και τελικα ο ενας απομακρυνθηκε με τη δικαιολογια οτι δεν ηθελε να με πληγωσει, ενω ο αλλος ουτε που ασχοληθηκε ποτε ξανα μαζι μου (αλλα ξενερωσα και εγω με αυτον)
φοβαμαι οτι αυτο ηταν το προβλημα τους, δεν ηθελαν να περιμενουν

----------


## george1520

> Βασικα αυτο που μου αρεσει πολυ ειναι τα φιλια και οι αγκαλιες
> αυτα τα θελω πολυ, κι ας μην μου αρεσει τοσο το αλλο ατομο, κι ας μην θελω να ολοκληρωσω
> 
> στους δυο τελευταιους ειχα πει την αληθεια και μου ειπαν "ναι, οποτε θελεις" και τελικα ο ενας απομακρυνθηκε με τη δικαιολογια οτι δεν ηθελε να με πληγωσει, ενω ο αλλος ουτε που ασχοληθηκε ποτε ξανα μαζι μου (αλλα ξενερωσα και εγω με αυτον)
> φοβαμαι οτι αυτο ηταν το προβλημα τους, δεν ηθελαν να περιμενουν


Αν θες να συνεχίσεις να ψάχνεις στο ίντερνετ κάνε το.. Αλλα μην μένεις μόνο εκεί γιατί οι περισσότεροι έχουν στο μυαλό τους μόνο το σεξ. Δώσε ευκαιρία να γνωρίσεις άτομα, κάνε εσύ την κίνηση πρώτη, βγες έξω, πήγαινε γυμναστήριο ή οπουδήποτε αλλού.

Τι συζητάς μαζί τους συνηθως?

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Αν θες να συνεχίσεις να ψάχνεις στο ίντερνετ κάνε το.. Αλλα μην μένεις μόνο εκεί γιατί οι περισσότεροι έχουν στο μυαλό τους μόνο το σεξ. Δώσε ευκαιρία να γνωρίσεις άτομα, κάνε εσύ την κίνηση πρώτη, βγες έξω, πήγαινε γυμναστήριο ή οπουδήποτε αλλού.
> 
> Τι συζητάς μαζί τους συνηθως?


Αν εξαιρεσουμε αυτη την περιοδο, παω γυμναστηριο 5 φορες την εβδομαδα περιπου, αλλα αρκετα πρωι λογω δουλειας. 

Μαζι τους συζηταω πολυ γενικα πραγματα, του τι κανουμε μεσα στη μερα, με ποιους μενουμε, τετοια
Λεμε και λιγο για σχεσεις αλλα οχι τιποτα σοβαρο ( εγω συγκεκριμενα, τι να πω? δεν εχω να πω κατι)
και αν μου αρεσει λιγο ο αλλος και φιληθουμε μετα αρχιζουν το φασωμα και δεν εχουν ορεξη για συζητησεις ιδιαιτερα

----------


## george1520

> Αν εξαιρεσουμε αυτη την περιοδο, παω γυμναστηριο 5 φορες την εβδομαδα περιπου, αλλα αρκετα πρωι λογω δουλειας. 
> 
> Μαζι τους συζηταω πολυ γενικα πραγματα, του τι κανουμε μεσα στη μερα, με ποιους μενουμε, τετοια
> Λεμε και λιγο για σχεσεις αλλα οχι τιποτα σοβαρο ( εγω συγκεκριμενα, τι να πω? δεν εχω να πω κατι)
> και αν μου αρεσει λιγο ο αλλος και φιληθουμε μετα αρχιζουν το φασωμα και δεν εχουν ορεξη για συζητησεις ιδιαιτερα


Έχεις πει ποτέ σε κάποιον αυτά που λες εδώ? Τις σκέψεις κτλ πριν γνωριστείτε?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Μονο στον τελευταιο που λεω οτι μιλαμε

και μου το επαιζε καλος, οτι δεν χρειαζεται να νιωθω ασχημα, οτι οποιος με απορριψει γι αυτο ειναι μαλακας
κι οτι ειμαι πολυ ομορφη και μπροω να εχω οποιον θελω
αλλα ηθελε δυο φορες σεξτινγκ και οταν τελειωσε μετα δεν ειχε ορεξη για κουβεντες
και μερικες φορες του στελνω και με αφηνει στο διαβαστηκε και μετα λεει οτι ειχε δουλεια
και τωρα που δεν ημουν καλα του εστειλα να μιλησουμε και παλι τα ιδια!

καλα που δεν ενθουσιαστηκα παραπανω και μου ξεφουσκωσε γρηγορα! ειχα ενθουσιαστει στην αρχη αλλα ευτυχως διατηρησα τις επιφυλαξεις μου
θα ενιωθα πολυ πιο ΗΛΙΘΙΑ απο οτι νιωθω ηδη , αν ειχα ελπιδες

----------


## Remedy

> Κοίτα, αν είχα ξανακάνει σχέση ίσως να μην έκανα σχέση με κάποιον που δεν γουσταρα.
> 
> Αλλά τώρα θέλω να κάνω για να δω πως είναι και να αποκτήσω την εμπειρία της σχέσης


δεν προκειται να "δεις την εμπειρια της σχεσης" αν τα φιαξεις με εναν που δεν σ αρεσει, μονο για να παρεις το βραβειο.
οι ανθρωποι κανουν ερωτικες σχεσεις με ατομα που γουσταρουν. δεν ειναι σαλαμι, να δοκιμασεις.
η σχεση με καποιον που δεν γουσταρεις δεν ειναι "κανονικη" σχεση. ειναι θεατρο!!
αν θες να αποκτησεις αυτην την εμπειρια, βρες καποιον που να σου αρεσει.

----------


## Eagle guy

Πραγματικά ζητιανεύεις την αποδοχή των αντρών, για αυτό και δεν την κερδίζεις! Και αυτό που λες ότι οι άλλοι/άλλες έχουν εμπειρίες, πρώτον υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα γενικά και στον κύκλο μου ειδικότερα ένα σωρό μπακούρια και γεροντοκόρες (και δεν τους νοιάζει και καθόλου), και δεύτερον αυτοί που αλλάζουν σχέση κάθε μέρα είναι αυτοί που δεν μπορούν να μείνουν μόνοι τους και δεν είναι ευτυχισμένοι.
Και μια συμβουλή για να βρεις κάποιον, αφού τόσο σε καίει: ξεκίνα να σπουδάζεις κάτι προπτυχιακό ή μεταπτυχιακό σε μια σχολή (ιδιωτική ή δημόσια) σε ένα αντικείμενο που ενδιαφέρει τους άντρες, ή έστω δεν είναι καθαρά γυναικείο. Εκεί θα γνωρίσεις από κοντά άντρες νέους που θα σπουδάζουν και που πολλοί από αυτούς θα είναι μπακούρια ή δε θα θέλουν μόνο σεξ.
Και, έτσι και αποτύχει κι αυτό, βγες σε κάποιο μπαρ και περίμενε πέσιμο από άντρες ή... πλήρωσε έναν ζιγκολό να σου δώσει την εμπειρία της σχέσης

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι, λογικό να μην σου πει κάποιος ότι θέλει σχέση από το πρώτο ραντεβού, ούτε εγώ θα το έλεγα.
> Αλλά όχι αυτό το χάλι " θέλω κάτι χαλαρό" με το καλημέρα σας.
> 
> Σίγουρα θα είναι ωραία τα αμοιβαία συναισθηματα, αλλά εγώ δεν έχω βιώσει ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο και μου φαίνεται και καπως "πολυτέλεια" για την κατάσταση μου.
> 
> Συμφωνώ ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλα ωραία στη ζωή πέρα από τις σχέσεις. Όμως οι γύρω σου σε αντιμετωπίζουν κάπως αν δεν έχεις σχέση.* Μια "φίλη" μου είχε πει εμμέσως ότι δεν έχω να κάνω τίποτα στη ζωή μου επειδή δεν έχω σχέση.* 
> Και μου έχει γίνει άγχος. Νιώθω ενοχές που στα καλύτερα μου χρόνια δεν έχω σχέση. 
> Βλέπω πως αντιμετωπίζουν όσους έχουν σχεση , σαν να είναι επιτυχημένοι , δεν ξέρω πως να το πω


μπορεις να μου πεις αυτο που λες οτι ειπε, αλλα "εμμέσως", πως ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το ειπε;
τι φρασεις χρησιμοποιησε δηλαδη; τι ειπε;

----------


## fuego21

O Zigkolo tha tis prosferei tin sxesi?ti vlakeia itan ayti pou akousa re eagle guy

----------


## Lemonpie5

> μπορεις να μου πεις αυτο που λες οτι ειπε, αλλα "εμμέσως", πως ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το ειπε;
> τι φρασεις χρησιμοποιησε δηλαδη; τι ειπε;


κατι λεγαμε και της κανω σε καποια φαση "δεν προλαβαινω"
και μου λεει "γιατι, τι εχεις να κανεις? ενταξει η ταδε εχει διαβασμα και εχει και τον ταδε, εσυ τι εχεις?"

οσο αυτο για το μεταπτυχιακο σκεφτομαι να το κανω καθαρα και μονο για να γνωρισω καποιον, δεν με πολυψηνει ιδιαιτερα να συνεχισω τις σπουδες μου
αυτοι οι φιλοι σου που λες ειναι "μπακουρια " και "γεροντοκορες" (και μονο αυτες οι λεξεις δειχνουν πως αντιμετωπιζει η κοινωνια τους ανθρωπους που δεν εχουν σχεση) πως ειναι ευτυχισμενοι? ποιο ειναι το μυστικο τους? ακουω να λενε κι αλλοι οτι δεν τους νοιαζει και το ζηλευω πραγματικα πολυ, ενω εγω νιωθω ηλιθια και ακομα πιο ηλιθια και αχρηστη οσο περναει ο καιρος

----------


## fuego21

> κατι λεγαμε και της κανω σε καποια φαση "δεν προλαβαινω"
> και μου λεει "γιατι, τι εχεις να κανεις? ενταξει η ταδε εχει διαβασμα και εχει και τον ταδε, εσυ τι εχεις?"
> 
> οσο αυτο για το μεταπτυχιακο σκεφτομαι να το κανω καθαρα και μονο για να γνωρισω καποιον, δεν με πολυψηνει ιδιαιτερα να συνεχισω τις σπουδες μου
> αυτοι οι φιλοι σου που λες ειναι "μπακουρια " και "γεροντοκορες" (και μονο αυτες οι λεξεις δειχνουν πως αντιμετωπιζει η κοινωνια τους ανθρωπους που δεν εχουν σχεση) πως ειναι ευτυχισμενοι? ποιο ειναι το μυστικο τους? ακουω να λενε κι αλλοι οτι δεν τους νοιαζει και το ζηλευω πραγματικα πολυ, ενω εγω νιωθω ηλιθια και ακομα πιο ηλιθια και αχρηστη οσο περναει ο καιρος


mi mpaineis sti pagida ayton pou lene oti den tous noiazei,ton eayto tous koroidevoun gia na niosoun kalitera,de ginetai na min exeis erotikes sxeseis kai na mi stenaxoriesai,ayto mono oi aseksoual to kanoun alla akoma kai ekeinoi exoun anagki tin sintrofikotita.

----------


## Remedy

φουεγο, μπορεις να μου πεις γιατι δεν γραφεις ελληνικα;

----------


## Miliva21

Λεμονοπιτα να σε ρωτήσω.....με τους γονείς σου τι σχέση έχεις.......Και την οικογένεια σου γενικότερα;;

Συνήθως τα παιδιά που στην οικογένεια είναι τα "χαιδεμενα" που έχουν μεγαλώσει με πολύ αγάπη και ενδιαφέρον δυσκολεύονται να σχετιστουν με τους γύρω τους ...γιατί έχουν "καλομαθει" στην αγάπη των δικών τους...και όταν ανακαλύπτουν ότι ο κόσμος και οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι έτσι.... δεν χαρίζονται εύκολα στο καθένα... και δεν συμβιβάζονται σε σχέσεις που δεν παίρνουν όσα θέλουν.......

----------


## sunset

Είναι και ένας που μου αρέσει τώρα και φαίνεται καλό και συνεσταλμένο άτομο και από τα βλέμματα του μάλλον του αρέσω κι εγώ αλλά έχει σχέση με μια κοπέλα απαράδεκτη (πέρα από άσχημη και παχιά). Αλλά τρέχα γυρεύει...



Oταν λες απαράδεκτη πέρα απο την εμφάνιση? αρα αυτός που εχει κοπέλα και σκέφτεται εσενα ειναι και αυτος απαραδεκτος σωστα?μηπως τελικα ειναι ο τροπος που βλεπουμε τους αλλους?στο αρχικό σκέλος της ανάρτησης σου θα συμφωνησω σε ενα σημειο. οι ήδη λιγουρηδες αντρες με την καραντίνα βρήκαν την υγειά τους.έστελναν μην στο fb η στο ινστα στη καθε μια.λογικο να απογοητευτεις.ομως να ξερεις οτι η εμφανιση δεν ειναι πανω απο ολα.ουτε επειδη εσυ μπορει να τα εχεις ολα,εμφανιση μορφωση, καριερα ζωη, ο αλλος να πρεπει να σε διαλεξει για αυτους τους λογους.το αν θελουν σεξ με την μια. απλα δειχνει πως ειναι ανεγκεφαλοι και ανωριμοι.μήπως όμως και εμεις δειχνουμε με τον τροπο μας πως δεν τα θελουμε αυτα?μη απογοητευεσαι τοσο ειδικα στο θεμα με τους αντρες.εινα πραγματικα θεμα τυχης και δεν θα σκασουμε και γιαυτο!!αυτο που λες για τις σοι κοπελες που εχουν τις τυχες τις καλες.το λενε με αλλη εννοια πως ειναι πονηρες και κρατανε τον καθε ενα μαλακα στο βρακι τους.εσυ δεν εισαι μια απο αυτες απο οτι καταλαβα σωστα ;)επισης δεν διαβασα τις υπολοιπες απαντησεις σου στα υπολοιπα μελη, αλλα να σου πω και το αλλο.βγες με το παιδι και ισως κανεις απλα ενα νεο φιλο! εφοσον γραφεις πως δεν σε ελκυει ουτε καν αλα παρολα αυτα σε τραβηξε οτι δεν ειναι πεφτουλας.καλη τυχη!

----------


## sunset

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΠΑΡΧΙΑ.ΝΗΣΑΡΑ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ.περηφανη γιαυτο.εζησα τα πιο γλυκα χρονια τη δεκαετια του 90.
και ναι εχω ακομα φιλη απο τα πιο παλια χρονια!
δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει κατι μεμπτο σε αυτο!
α να τονιζω πως σιχαινομαι το κουτσομπολιό και ασχημη δεν με λες!
εχεις κολλησει με την εμφανιση και να ξερεις πως αυτη η πιεση χρονου που λες λεγεται με μια λεξη απλα ΑΠΕΛΠΙΣΙΑ!
και μαντεψε! οταν ο αντρας που θα σε θελει για σεξ το καταλαβει αυτο θα φυγει πιο γρηγορα τρεχοντας! συνελθε!
επισης στη ζωη ολα ειναι αλληλενδετα ναι θελεις και ΦΙΛΕΣ!

----------


## sunset

ΣΤΗ ζωη ολα ειναι πιθανα.δεν εχεις παρατηρησει που ποτε κανεις δεν τα εχει ολα?!
επισης οσο εστιαζεις καπου.αποτραβιεσαι απο καποια αλλα αθελα σου.και φυσικα οσο κυνηγας κατι δεν σημαινει πως ερχεται με γοργο ρυθμο διπλα.σου.συμμερίζομαι το αγχος σου πως στο θεμα σχεσης εισαι απειρη και θελεις να ζησεις καποια πραγματα αλλα αν το παρεις χαλαρα θα δεις θα ναι καλυτερα.

----------


## sunset

η ζηλεια ειναι οτι χειροτερο! ειναι δυστηχια δειχνει οσο και να θελεις να δειχνεις με διαιτες και γυμναστικη και μαλακιες.ακριβως το αντιθετο! πως σιχαινεσαι τον εαυτο σου πως τον θεωρεις κατωτερο!
σε συμβουλευω να ξεφυγεις απο το σαρακι της ζηλειας και ετσι θα εχεις σωστες επιτυχημενες σχεσεις σε ολους τους τομεις.εγω ειμαι παντρεμενη με τον αντρα μου γενικα ημαστε αρκετα χρονια.τον γνωρισα τοτε στο νετ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΖΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ.αλλα ετυχε! ειμαι 37 ετων. και παρολο που εχω και εγω ελλατωματα και φοβιες.ειμαι ενεργο μελος εδω παραααα πολλα χρονια,παρολα αυτα εχω καποιες αξιες και καποιες σταθερες μεσα μου που λεμε που δεν τις αλλαζω! εσυ για την ωρα. αλλαξε αλλα πραγματα μεσα σου οπως τη ζηλεια και το κομπλεξ και ασε τις σχεσεις.και ΑΝΤΡΑ ΝΑ βρεις ποσο θα αντεξει κουκλιτσα μου?αντρα λεμε ναι? οχι υποχειριο ουφ!!

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Λεμονοπιτα να σε ρωτήσω.....με τους γονείς σου τι σχέση έχεις.......Και την οικογένεια σου γενικότερα;;
> 
> Συνήθως τα παιδιά που στην οικογένεια είναι τα "χαιδεμενα" που έχουν μεγαλώσει με πολύ αγάπη και ενδιαφέρον δυσκολεύονται να σχετιστουν με τους γύρω τους ...γιατί έχουν "καλομαθει" στην αγάπη των δικών τους...και όταν ανακαλύπτουν ότι ο κόσμος και οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι έτσι.... δεν χαρίζονται εύκολα στο καθένα... και δεν συμβιβάζονται σε σχέσεις που δεν παίρνουν όσα θέλουν.......


ναι, με εχουν μεγαλωσει με πολλη αγαπη
περα απο αυτα τα παραπονα που εχω γραψει εδω περα, δεν μπορω να πω οτι δεν με λατρευουν

----------


## Lemonpie5

sunset αυτο που ζηλευω ειναι που εχουν σχεση με καποιον που θελουν (τουλαχιστον ετσι δειχνουν) και βγαινουν, κανουν πραγματα μαζι
εγω δεν εχω κανει ποτε κατι με καποιον που ηθελα εκατο τοις εκατο
συνηθως μου αρεσαν λιγακι στην αρχη και μετα γρηγορα ξενερωνα

το ιδιο παθαινω και οταν μιλαω με καποιον. ξενερωνω απιστευτα γρηγορα
θελω να γνωρισω καποιον που θα μου αρεσει, απλα δεν ξερω αν με παιρνει να περιμενω κατι τετοιο
δεν γινεται να τα εχουμε ολα, συμφωνω, και γι αυτο πιστευω πως αφου εχω αρκετα αλλα οπως εμφανιση, καλη οικογενεια, οικονομικα καλη κατασταση, ισως η σχεση να ειναι αυτο που δεν θα εχω ποτε

----------


## Eagle guy

Πολλοί συμβιβάζονται σε μια σχέση και κάνουν ότι τους αρέσει ο άλλος γιατί φοβούνται τη μοναξιά

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Πολλοί συμβιβάζονται σε μια σχέση και κάνουν ότι τους αρέσει ο άλλος γιατί φοβούνται τη μοναξιά


Όσον αφορά το συμβιβασμό...
Πριν λίγες μέρες έλεγα θα τα έφτιαχνα με κάποιον όπως και να είναι
Τώρα που μιλάω από προχθές με διάφορους έχω ξενερώσει τη ζωή μου.
Δεν με ελκύουν καν. Δεν μιλάω για το κομμάτι της εξωτερικής εμφάνισης, αλλά για το μυαλό τους, δεν βλέπω επίσης κοινά ενδιαφέροντα. Επιμένουν να μιλάνε πολύ για τον εαυτό τους και για προηγούμενες εμπειρίες τους και χωρίς να ρωτήσω εγώ πολλά πολλά. Και είναι κάτι που με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα.
Επίσης, ενώ λένε ότι θέλουν κάτι σοβαρό, ζητάνε φωτο με μαγιό ή φόρεμα κάτι που με ενοχλεί όταν δεν με ελκύει ο άλλος.
Και μετά παραπονιούνται ότι δεν τους απαντάνε οι κοπέλες ή ότι ξεκινούν να κάνουν κάτι μαζί τους στο πρώτο ραντεβού, αλλά κάνουν πίσω!
Το άλλο που με ενοχλεί είναι ότι στο τίντερ διαλέγουν φωτογραφίες κολακευτικές γι αυτούς, και στο φβ ή στο ινστα είναι άλλο πράγμα, περιττά κιλά και δεν συμμαζεύεται (δεν με ενοχλούν τα κιλά, αλλά η κοροιδία)
Και το αλλο που μου την δινει αγρια στα νευρα ειναι που μου λενε "δεν εχεις πολλες φωτογραφίες, ουτε πολλές ολοσωμες"
δεν ηξερα να βγαζω χιλιες φωτο για τον καθε ξελιγωμενο
προτιμουν να βλεπουν τις φωτογραφιες που μπορει να ειναι και μεσα στα φιλτρα και στο φοτοσοπ μερικων και να τις φαντασιωνονται και οταν τις δουν απο κοντα να τους προκυπτουν φαλαινες


ειναι ολοι τοσο προβλεψιμοι, τοσο χαζοι και τοσο λιγουρηδες, απλως καποιοι πανε να το κρυψουν
εχω απογοητευτει εντελως
πανω που ετοιμαζομαι να κανω τον συμβιβασμο χαλιεμαι και σκεφτομαι πως αν παω μαζι τους θα σιχαθω τον εαυτο μου
δεν με εκφραζει καθολου αυτο το πραγμα και αν ειχα κυκλο γνωριμιων δεν θα το εκανα ουτε για χαβαλε

απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι τον χρονο που περναει και οτι μεχρι να κανω παρεες και να φτασω να βρω σχεση κανονικα, θα αργησω
νιωθω οτι ειμαι σε ενα αδιεξοδο

εσεις τι λετε? θα συμβιβαζοσασταν με καποιον στην θεση μου, για να ηρεμησετε? ειμαι υπερβολικη που δεν μου αρεσουν αυτα που λεω παραπανω?

μου στελνουν τεσσερις αυτη τη στιγμη και δεν απανταω σε κανεναν

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Κορίτσια οι άντρες που έχουν κάποιες εμπειρίες γνωρίζουν ότι εάν μια γυναίκα τους γούσταρει και τους θέλει και δεν έχει όρεξη για ανωριμότητες, θα τους κάτσει πολύ συντομα, οπως θα κάνει και η λεμον 100% όταν συναντήσει αυτό που θέλει. Λεμον να ξέρεις ότι είσαι στο γκρουπ των υποψηφίων θυμάτων άκρως χειριστικων ανθρώπων, θα σε παίξει στα δάχτυλα και θα υποφέρεις επειδή εκπέμπεις ανασφάλεια και δίψας για προσοχή. Να ξέρεις ότι αυτοί που το βλέπουν και επιλέγουν να φύγουν είναι οι καλοι της υπόθεσης.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Αυτοί οι ηλίθιοι τσατίζονται κιόλας. Εγώ δεν θα καθίσω να μου την πει ο άλλος γιατί δεν έχω ολόσωμες
Ένας μαλάκας μάλιστα υπονοούσε ότι έχω παχύνει γι αυτό δεν ανεβάζω. Προφανώς για να με προκαλέσει να του στείλω εκείνη τη στιγμή.
Και του είπα ότι αυτές που ανεβάζουν συνεχώς είναι και αυτές που έχουν γίνει εξπέρ στις ευνοικές γωνίες λήψης και τα φοτοσοπ
Σημασία έχει πως εισαι απο κοντα
Αλλα αν ο αλλος θελει κατι για να φτιαχτει (λες και δεν υπαρχουν τα καταλληλα σαιτ) θα βρει χιλιες δικαιολογιες

Ατομα που ΘΕΛΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ για σχεση ξερω δυο, αλλα τα εχουν με αλλες
Με αυτους θα μπορουσα να στελνω και να μιλαω ολη μερα χωρις να βαριεμαι και ακομα και φωτο να τους στειλω ( αν και δεν ειναι τοσο ηλιθιοι για να το ζητησουν επιμονα)
γιατι ειναι καλα παιδια και ξερουν να φερθουν και να σε βγαλουν και μια βολτα χωρις να σου μιλησουν λες και εισαι τσοντα

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Κορίτσια οι άντρες που έχουν κάποιες εμπειρίες γνωρίζουν ότι εάν μια γυναίκα τους γούσταρει και τους θέλει και δεν έχει όρεξη για ανωριμότητες, θα τους κάτσει πολύ συντομα, οπως θα κάνει και η λεμον 100% όταν συναντήσει αυτό που θέλει. Λεμον να ξέρεις ότι είσαι στο γκρουπ των υποψηφίων θυμάτων άκρως χειριστικων ανθρώπων, θα σε παίξει στα δάχτυλα και θα υποφέρεις επειδή εκπέμπεις ανασφάλεια και δίψας για προσοχή. Να ξέρεις ότι αυτοί που το βλέπουν και επιλέγουν να φύγουν είναι οι καλοι της υπόθεσης.


Δηλαδη ή θα με εκμεταλλευτούν ή θα με παρατήσουν?

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Δηλαδη ή θα με εκμεταλλευτούν ή θα με παρατήσουν?


Αυτοί που ζητάνε σεξ, στο λένε δεν σε εκμεταλλεύονται, αν δεν το δώσεις θα φύγουν, νομίζω είναι ξεκάθαροι. Από αλλού θα το βρεις. Πάντως κρατα μικρό καλάθι όταν θελήσεις να το κάνεις, μην φαντασιώθεις τέλειες καταστάσεις εμπιστοσύνης και αιώνιας αγάπης με αυτόν που περίμενες τόσο καιρό. Αν γουστάρεις να το κάνεις κάντο, αν είναι να συνεχιστεί ωραία και να δέσει έχε καλώς, αν όχι μια εμπειρία παραπάνω. Το ότι θα τη πατήσεις σίγουρα προσωπικά δίνω ένα 99%.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Μα δεν ζητησα αιωνιες αγαπες 
Απλως καποιον να μου αρεσει και να μην το θεωρω υποχρεωση να βγω μαζι του

----------


## panos19

> sunset αυτο που ζηλευω ειναι που εχουν σχεση με καποιον που θελουν (τουλαχιστον ετσι δειχνουν) και βγαινουν, κανουν πραγματα μαζι
> εγω δεν εχω κανει ποτε κατι με καποιον που ηθελα εκατο τοις εκατο
> συνηθως μου αρεσαν λιγακι στην αρχη και μετα γρηγορα ξενερωνα
> 
> το ιδιο παθαινω και οταν μιλαω με καποιον. ξενερωνω απιστευτα γρηγορα
> θελω να γνωρισω καποιον που θα μου αρεσει, απλα δεν ξερω αν με παιρνει να περιμενω κατι τετοιο
> δεν γινεται να τα εχουμε ολα, συμφωνω, και γι αυτο πιστευω πως αφου εχω αρκετα αλλα οπως εμφανιση, καλη οικογενεια, οικονομικα καλη κατασταση, ισως η σχεση να ειναι αυτο που δεν θα εχω ποτε


μηπως θα πρεπει να ριξεις τον πηχη?

----------


## Ορέστης

Γυναικες και μαλακιες.

----------


## Sonia

> Γυναικες και μαλακιες.


Όσο δεν φτάνει η αλεπού τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια.

----------


## celestial psyche

> Όσοι έχετε διαβάσει κι άλλα θέματα μου ξέρετε ότι έχω μπουχτισει με τον κάθε λιγουρη που με θέλει μόνο για σεξ.
> Κάποιοι δεν κάνουν καν τον κόπο να προσπαθήσουν να είναι ευγενικοί (οι περισσότεροι) και κάποιοι απλώς το παίζουν καλοί μέχρι να σκάσουν το παραμύθι ότι θέλουν να βρισκόμαστε μόνο για σεξ γιατί δεν θέλουν κάτι σοβαρό.
> Νομίζω πια πως το 99% των αντρών είναι έτσι και ανήκει στη μία από τις δύο παραπάνω κατηγορίες.
> 
> Στο διάστημα της καραντίνας μου έχουν στείλει είτε στο φβ είτε στο ινσταγκραμ διάφοροι τύποι που συνήθως τα πρώτα λεπτά παριστάνουν τους νορμάλ και μετά αρχίζουν τα βρωμολογα. Βέβαια υπάρχουν και οι πιο ευγενικοί που ναι μεν κάνουν ωραία κοπλιμεντα και μετά πετάνε να βρεθούμε ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΤΟΥΣ , τάχα μου γιατί με την καραντίνα δεν γίνεται αλλιώς (είναι η ευκαιρία των ξελιγωμενων τώρα) και άμα πεις όχι αρχίζουν ότι δεν θα γίνει τιποτα , έναν καφέ θα πιούμε.
> Μάλιστα κάποιοι για να δικαιολογήσουν το ποσό ανυπόμονοι και λιγουρηδες είναι λένε ότι έτσι γνωρίζεις καλύτερα τον άλλον (όχι πρώτα με μια συζήτηση, ε?) και αν δεν τους στείλεις φωτό με εσώρουχα λένε ότι είναι απαραίτητο για να τους εξαψεις τη φαντασία και να θέλουν να κάνεις κάτι ( τι άλλο θα σκεφτούν ρε φίλε έλεος!).
> 
> Το να θέλει ένας άντρας σεξ είναι φυσιολογικό, το να μην μπορεί να κρατήσει κάποια προσχήματα όχι δεν είναι φυσιολογικό κατά τη γνώμη μου!! Και για να συνεχίζουν αυτή την τακτική σημαίνει ότι υπάρχουν γυναίκες επίσης απελπισμένες και ξελιγωμενες που το δέχονται!
> 
> ...


θα σου πω μερικα λογια και να τα θυμασαι εαν θελεις...θα απαντησω με βαση αυτο που διαβασα δεν εχω δει καν την ακολουθία του θρεντ γιατι ειναι μεγαλο και ξεφεύγει απο το αρχικο σου θεμα. λοιπον. εμεις οι άνθρωποι τινουμε να ψαχνουμε(ερωτικα) οτι ειμαστε εμεις οι ιδιοι στην παρουσα φαση που ειμαστε και στο παρον επιπεδο συνείδησης που εχουμε για παραδειγμα εαν το επιπεδο συνείδησης σου ειναι χαμηλο και κοιτας ποιο πολυ την εμφανιση στο αγορι και λιγοτερο τον χαρακτήρα ΟΛΑ τα αγορια που θα σου αρεσουν και θα τα θεωρεις "νορμαλ" θα εχουν και αυτα μικρο επιπεδο συνείδησης και θα κοιτανε και σε σενα ΜΟΝΟ την εμφάνιση σου και οχι τον χαρακτήρα...εαν αγαπησεις τον εαυτο σου και ανυψωσεις τον χαρακτήρα σου τοτε μονο θα βρισκεις αγορια που θα αγαπησουν και τον εαυτο τους και τον χαρακτήρα τον δικο σου ατομα με υψηλο επιπεδο συνείδησης δηλαδη..το να πιστευεις οτι ολοι οι αντρες ειναι ιδιοι θα σε κανει τυφλη τελειως και με παροπιδες και οταν θα περασει απο διπλα σου ενα αγορι που ειναι καρμικα και αληθινα γεννημένος για να ειστε μαζι,εσυ θα τον προσπερασεις δεν θα τον δεις ποτε και καθολου γιατι πολυ απλα σκεφτηκες οτι δεν υπαρχει αυτος και οτι ολοι ειναι ιδιοι! θα μεινεις μονη σου με αυτο το σκεπτικο και το μεγαλύτερο κριμα ειναι οταν συναντας ενα αγορι που ειναι πραγματικα οπως το θελεις και θα σε εκπληρώνει σε ΟΛΑ και απλα δεν το βλέπεις δεν το καταλαβαινεις καν! ειναι το μεγαλύτερο κριμα! ξερεις ποσοι ερωτες αληθινοι εχουν χαθει ετσι? ποσα ζευγαρια θα ηταν τελεια μαζι και ποτέ δεν ηταν μαζι? γιατι σκεφτοντουσαν αυτο που σκεφτεσαι και εσυ οτι ολοι ειναι το ιδιο...λαθος μεγαλο λαθος εκει εξω υπαρχει για τον καθενα μας καποιος απειρα τεριαστος απλα ειναι πολυ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ να τον βρουμε και να τον εντοπισουμε! το ιδιο ισχυει και για τα αγορια οποιο αγορι λεει ολες οι γυναίκες ειναι π....... τοτε θα χασει την κοπελα που θα ειναι γραφτο να ειναι μαζι του...υπαρχει το κατάλληλο αγορι εκει εξω που θα σε εκανε σε ολα ευτυχισμένη και θα ενιωθες την απολυτη ασφάλεια! απλα δεν τον εχεις βρει ακομα! και εαν συνεχίσεις να σκεφτεσαι με αυτο το σκεπτικό οτι ολοι ειναι ιδιοι και ολοι θελουν μονο σεξ τοτε θα ειναι μονη σου για παντα και ποτε δεν θα καταλαβεις τον ενα και αληθινο συντροφο σου θα περασει απο διπλα σου και δεν θα το καταλαβεις καθολου οτι ειναι αυτος γιατι θα εισαι τυφλη....καλη συνέχεια να εχεις και μην απογοητεύεσαι! υπαρχει! ειναι εκει εξω! να εχεις ανοικτο μυαλο στα αγορια μην κανεις την πιστη σου και θα τον βρεις σίγουρα! και εγω σαν αγορι καποτε ειχα απογοητευτεί ολοι μας το περναμε! αλλα όχι ποια....

----------

